# My Version Of the Smitty Sled



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

All aluminum. Not quite done going to pt some side braces on. Breaks down into 3 pieces the top and 2 side panels w/ the mounted skis. Going to lower it about 5 inches also. Overguessedimated that a little. Don't think I need 24 inches or ground clearance. by cutting back to 19 inches it can double as a seat. last thing is to add some bracing on side panels. What surprised me is the ease of movement even over my concrete drive.

Pimped the basic sled out a little also after initial setup. Final thing to do is add some eye bolts for bungi cords.

Anyway I won't be hard to find out on the ice. Will continue to add/subtract and re-engineer as I never seem to quit thinking of something else.



The basic sled weighs very little due to use of aluminum tubes.



All loaded and ready to go.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Very nice looking


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Good job I need to make myself one of those. That looks nice.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Lookin really nice PP.... Kudo's...


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Looking good papaperch, I like your use of the square tubing. Was that re-purposed?

It looks like it might benefit from a pair of diagonal braces running from just behind the noses of the skis up to the top front of the vertical front supports.

Are you planning to lash your sled to the frame with tie-downs or something?
You know... it looks like you could possibly bolt your sled to the underside of the frame, thereby also significantly lowering it.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Ruminator : An old deer stand contributed some material. Since I don't hunt anymore figured I would put it to some use. Agree that it needs a little additional bracing. But I want to do it in a way that I can still unassemble to three pieces. Will lash stuff down with bungee cords and eyebolts.

I have three different sled set ups. 2 man clam with tent , a small jet sled and this one. I want the smitty sled capable of toting any one of the three options. I am what they call a " bucket buzzard " and rarely use my shelter. But there are days when even I must retreat to some kind of shelter. So I don't want to bolt any of the options down.

Anyone that likes to tinker ought to build something like this. Course I am kind of kind of guy that likes the preparation almost as much as the actual fishing. The only thing this made me wish for was an aluminum welder and the knowledge to use it.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I had one like that except it was top heavy, fixed it by lowering the cross bracing to actually set my tub inside of the rectangle, made a big difference, especially after picking up 100 jigs and poles that dumped going over a hill. Lookin good though, should pull nice.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Latest version updates. Scaled height down by 7 1/2 inches. Added horizontal bracing to side frames.
Lined bottom of skis with vinyl to promote less friction on snowless surfaces. Added eyebolts for lashing down with bungee cords.

I are now READY.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Bring on the ICE


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That is nice . I am wondering if the vinyl is for parking lots that are plowed? That is a nice looking set up.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

laynhardwood said:


> That is nice . I am wondering if the vinyl is for parking lots that are plowed? That is a nice looking set up.



Been out plenty of times with a bare parking lot and bare ground to drag over to get to the ice due to no snow at all. Need to be prepared for that condition as well as deep snow. Built two sleds for my shanty. One has skis and the other has wheels. Shanty does fine by itself on bare ice but wheels make it so much easier to get it from the car to the ice if there's no snow, especially when you have to drag it uphill.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I know dragging in bare grass or pavement is a killer especially uphill. I need to improve my mode of dragging my gear. A smitty sled is exactly what I need.


----------



## eyetroller24 (Feb 1, 2013)

made this one last year only used her once but she worked great on the big pond


----------

